# If you are going through hell, keep going



## Theseus (May 13, 2012)

It is attributed to Winston Churchill who said: “If you are going through hell, keep going.” He said it towards the end of WWII at a conference, not in a speech. I have been unable to track the original context or author!


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2012)

Right. I too have been unable to find a reliable source. As to its meaning: “If you are in big trouble, don't stop trying until you are out of trouble.”

For example, it's used in one of those self-help books as a title for this piece of advice:

Whether it’s in your personal life, a political struggle on the job, or a violent street encounter, we have two basic choices when confronting difficult times. We can keep swinging and fight our way through it, or we can curl up in a ball and hope it goes away. Historically, submission has a pretty dreadful record of success. In nature, submission usually precedes being eaten. When you give up, you’re counting on the good nature of your adversary to save you. Anything you do to stay in the fight—change tactics, withdraw, or summon assistance—is bound to produce better results than giving up. 

We'll need to find a good way of translating it; there's nothing similar around other than the jocular and totally unrelated: “Στο δρόμο προς την κόλαση ο τελευταίος δεν χρειάζεται να κλείσει την πόρτα!”


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2012)

Hmmm... Interesting.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/geofflo...ng-through-hell-keep-going-winston-churchill/

(It reminds me of (...)_nothing to lose but their chains._ ;) )


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2012)

This lady has it rendered in Greek. (Happy thought N[SUP]o[/SUP]6 ) :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2012)

Berni, do you mean that this is no quote of Churchill's? 

There is someone who thinks it's Mark Twain's: http://goo.gl/qhExy


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2012)

Στο άρθρο του forbes.com ταυτίζεται με το «Never surrender».

Για ελληνική απόδοση, προτιμώ αυτό που θυμίζει και Johnnie Walker:
Αν περπατάς στην κόλαση, συνέχισε να περπατάς.
ή:
Αν περπατάς στην κόλαση, μη σταματάς να περπατάς.

Το «μέσα από» για το «going _through_ hell» είναι λάθος αφού παραγνωρίζει την ιδιωματικότητα της έκφρασης.


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Berni, do you mean that this is no quote of Churchill's?
> 
> There is someone who thinks it's Mark Twain's: http://goo.gl/qhExy




On the contrary, doc.
All evidence points in to the direction of Sir Winston. For example: 

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/w/winstonchu103788.html

http://thinkexist.com/quotation/if_you_are_going_through_hell-keep_going/219081.html

etc etc


----------



## Themis (May 13, 2012)

Αν η έξοδος της κόλασης είναι φραγμένη με αγγούρια, φάτα και προχώρα


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2012)

Themis said:


> Αν η έξοδος της κόλασης είναι φραγμένη με αγγούρια, φάτα και προχώρα



Yeah, but don't forget: άλλοι τα τρων και δροσίζονται και άλλοι τα τρων και ζορίζονται :inno::inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2012)

bernardina said:


> On the contrary, doc.


Ah, yes. Did you try googling before 1995, for example? Isn't it interesting that such a quote seems not to have existed before 1995? Isn't it curious that there are two books with this title (one from some dubious editor) and in neither of the books is there any mention of Sir Winston? And, isn't it most curious that the vast majority of these quotes use it in an American Christian Conservatism context, which, I think, would not have been the original context if Churchill had said it?


----------



## VickyN (May 13, 2012)

Μόνο εμένα μου θυμίζει το «σκάσε και κολύμπα»;
Αν βρεθείς να περπατάς στην κόλαση, σκάσε και προχώρα. :)

Αν βρεθείς να περπατάς στην κόλαση, μη σταματήσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2012)

Αν το είπε ο Τσόρτσιλ, υποθέτω ότι θα εννοούσε: Αν βρεθείς στην κόλαση (του πολέμου), μη σταματάς. Οι περισσότεροι που τον τσιτάρουν, εννοούν: Αν περνάς την (προσωπική σου) κόλαση, μην το βάζεις κάτω.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2012)

Επειδή στα ελλήνικος δεν περπατάμε ποτέ στην κόλαση, ούτε πάμε για πικνίκ το πολύ να βρεθούμε εκεί, μου φαίνονται πολύ ξενικά τα "αν περπατάς στην κόλαση" κλπ. 
Δόχτορα, δε νομίζω ότι εννοεί την κόλαση του πολέμου, η έκφραση σημαίνει περνάω δυσκολίες. 
go through hell = to have a very unpleasant experience, especially one that lasts for a long period of time

Επομένως, αν έχεις δυσκολίες μην το βάζεις κάτω. Το λογοπαίγνιο με το περπάτημα ή το σφάζουμε με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες ή βρίσκουμε κάτι άλλο. 
Άμα πέσεις στη θάλασσα, κολύμπα. 
Άμα τα βρεις μπαστούνια, συνέχισε το παιχνίδι.


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2012)

Όταν διαβόλοι σ' έχουνε έτοιμο για καζάνι, προχώρα, πίσω μην κοιτάς, ο δρόμος κάπου βγάνει
Των σατανάδων την οργή σαν αντιμετωπίσεις, μη σκιάζεσαι, συνέχισε, στο τέλος θα νικήσεις

Αν η ζωή σου έχει γίνει κόλαση, προχώρα, θα περάσει.

Σιγά μη σας αφήσω να μου πάρετε το ρητό μέσ' απ' τα καζάνια! :devil: 

Straight to hell - The Clash


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2012)

daeman said:


> Αν η ζωή σου έχει γίνει κόλαση, προχώρα, θα περάσει.


Ωραίο! Ή:
Αν η ζωή σου έχει γίνει κόλαση, προχώρα να περάσει.


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2012)

daeman said:


> αν η ζωή σου έχει γίνει κόλαση προχώρα, θα περάσει.



All good things come to those who wait και σιγά μη σ' άφηνα να μου κλέψεις το τρας μέσ' απ' τα χέρια νύχια :devil::devil:


----------



## Earion (May 14, 2012)

Παραλλαγή του πολύ γνωστού *Walking through the valley of death*.

Ψαλμός κβ' στο πρωτότυπο (Εβδομήκοντα):

ἐὰν γὰρ καὶ πορευθῶ ἐν μέσῳ σκιᾶς θανάτου, οὐ φοβηθήσομαι κακά, 
ὅτι σὺ μετ᾿ ἐμοῦ εἶ· ἡ ράβδος σου καὶ ἡ βακτηρία σου, αὗταί με παρεκάλεσαν.​

Αλλά πολύ πιο ζωντανή η μετάφραση του Βάμβα (με άλλη αρίθμηση, Ψαλμός κγ΄)

Και *εν κοιλάδι σκιάς θανάτου* εάν περιπατήσω, δεν θέλω φοβηθή κακόν· 
διότι συ είσαι μετ' εμού· η ράβδος σου και η βακτηρία σου, αύται με παρηγορούσιν.​


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2012)

Earion said:


> [...]Αλλά πολύ πιο ζωντανή η μετάφραση του Βάμβα (με άλλη αρίθμηση, Ψαλμός κγ΄)Και *εν κοιλάδι σκιάς θανάτου* εάν περιπατήσω, δεν θέλω φοβηθή κακόν·
> διότι συ είσαι μετ' εμού· η ράβδος σου και η βακτηρία σου, αύται με παρηγορούσιν.​



Εαρίωνα, και πιο παραστατικά αυτά εκεί. :) 

Και βέβαια, ο Μέρικ, ο Άνθρωπος Ελέφαντας:


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2012)




----------



## nickel (May 21, 2012)

Let me add something by a modern Greek authoress, Soti Triantafyllou (from her latest book):
...να γονατίζεις εφτά φορές και να σηκώνεσαι οκτώ...

It's the Japanese proverb "Nanakorobi yaoki", literally "fall seven times and stand up eight".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_proverbs


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2013)

Earion said:


> Παραλλαγή του πολύ γνωστού *Walking through the valley of death*.
> 
> Ψαλμός κβ' στο πρωτότυπο (Εβδομήκοντα):ἐὰν γὰρ καὶ πορευθῶ ἐν μέσῳ σκιᾶς θανάτου, οὐ φοβηθήσομαι κακά,
> ὅτι σὺ μετ᾿ ἐμοῦ εἶ· ἡ ράβδος σου καὶ ἡ βακτηρία σου, αὗταί με παρεκάλεσαν.​
> ...



Psaume 23 / Jerusalem - Alpha Blondy






Επειδή με καταγοητεύει το ανακάτεμα αγγλικών, γαλλικών, εβραϊκών και αραβικών στίχων.
Ιf you're going through hell, let music ease the pain.


----------

